# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Chia sẻ những qui định khi được đổi vé số trúng được xổ số minh ngoc từ 188BET

## 188bongda

Chia sẻ những qui định khi được đổi vé số trúng được xổ số minh ngoc từ 188BET
Theo *188bet*, hiện nay xổ số minh ngoc đang là website vững mạnh nhất nhì trên toàn hệ thống xổ số tại cả 3 miền Bắc- Trung- Nam. Người trúng số sẽ rất may mắn và hạnh phúc bởi không phải ai cũng có thể trúng vé số như vậy được. Tuy nhiên, hiện nay đã xuất hiện những tình trạng rủi ro khi đổi vé số trúng. Vì vậy, xổ số minh ngoc đã có lời khuyên chân thành đến tất cả người chơi xổ số trong cả nước làm sao để dổi vé số trúng một cách an toàn.

Những qui định khi được đổi vé số trúng được xổ số minh ngoc chia sẻ:

-Vé số được gọi là trúng nếu có các số cuối trùng với các con số xuất hiện trên bảng kết quả theo thứ tự hàng

-Vé số trúng yêu cầu không được rách nát, mà phải còn nguyên số, tránh tình trạng cạo số để sửa. 

-Vé số trúng chỉ được nhận thưởng duy nhất 1 lần.

Khi giao dịch đổi vé số trúng thưởng thì xổ số minh ngọc khuyên khách hàng cần lưu ý các vấn đề sau:

-Nếu giá trị vé số trúng thưởng có giá trị lớn thì người trúng nên bảo mật không nê nói cho mọi người biết kẻo sẽ gặp nhiều phiền phức có thể nguy hiểm cho người trúng. 

-Nếu khách hàng đổi vé số trúng với đại lý thì điều cần hỏi đó là hoa hồng của đại lý. 

-Vì quy định nhà nước phải đóng thuế 10% cho những vé số trúng trên 10 

Do vậy khách hàng trúng vé số cần phải tìm hiểu về quy định thuế khi đổi số trúng .

-Người trúng cần phải ghi rõ họ tên, số cmnd, địa chỉ, số điện thoại và ký tên lên mặt sau của vé trúng trước khi đưa cho các đại lý để tránh tình trạng hầm lẫn đáng tiếc. Cập nhật *kqxs minh ngoc* nhanh và chính xác nhất tại đây!

-Cần lưu ý việc nhạn tiền thưởng nên diễn ra tại nhà người trúng hoặc tại ngân hàng, nếu khách hàng trúng thưởng mà nhận tiền tại đại lý thì yêu cầu phải có phòng riêng không để người không liên quan nhìn thấy. 

Những ưu điểm khi đổi vé số trúng tại xổ số minh ngoc

-Việc đổi thưởng tại xổ số minh ngoc được bảo mật 100%, thông tin của khách hàng trúng số luô được bí mật không ai biết.

-Đổi vé trúng tại xổ số minh ngoc rất là nhan, chỉ 30 phút sau khi nhận cuộc gọi trong nội thành TP.HCM, 1 tiếng đối với các khu vực ngoại thành và các tỉnh thành khác thuộc khối xổ số Miền Nam.

-Nếu đổi vé số trúng tại xổ số minh ngoc thì khách hàng luôn được phuc vụ nhiệt tinhg tận nơi. Việc thanh toán đều được khách hàng chỉ định như ngân hàng nào, tại nhà riêng.

-Ở xổ số minh ngọc thì phương thức thanh toán rất nhanh gọn và linh hoạt. Người trúng số sẽ được thanh toán 100% tiền VNĐ trực tiếp hoặc chuyển khoản, ngoài ra còn hỗ trợ quy đổi theo yêu cầu của người trúng.

Có thể nói việc đổi thưởng tại xổ số minh ngoc rất nhiều ưu điểm vượt bậc mà người chơi xổ số cần biết. Ngoài ra xổ số minh ngoc còn trực tiếp kết quả xổ số 3 miền, soi cầu, thống kê, in vé dò,...Chúc người chơi may mắn

Cập nhật *link vao 188bet* nhanh nhất tại đây!

----------

